# Anyone have a good IBS cookbook?



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello,I am trying a new diet with IBS and eliminating all milk products and wheat products.I'm testing to see if foods like onions, apples, and bananas are okay to eat(These have been talked about in various threads on this forum already).I just need a cookbook.So far all I am eating is-Non-wheat cerealRice MilkRice with olive oil with vegetablesFish with vegetablesNon wheat pasta with tomato sauce and onionsSunflower seedsCelery with peanut butterTeaEggsI'm going to go out and buy a lot more food... I've only been on this diet for three days. I see a significant reduction in bloating/flatulence.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem with cookbooks for IBS is it really depends on which things bother your IBS and which things bother the person that wrote the book.Apples may be OK if cooked rather than raw (sorbitol is an osmotic laxative and gets cooked out with heat but may be a gas/diarrhea problem for some). Bananas as a fruit don't have that and tend to be better balanced in fructose to glucose so can be OK for a lot of people.Most of what you are eating looks to be more on the low-carb end of thing (most low carb diets tend to be low on wheat) so you may want to look at some South Beach Diet cookbooks. They tend to be low in starches, limited in fruit (both which help some people) and low in unhealthy fats and leaner than some other low carb cookbooks so you may find a lot of those recipes are something you can adapt.


----------



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi,I have a really good cook book called 'Eating for IBS' by Heather Von Vorous and at the moment I am trying to follow her guidelines and some of the recipes. I think what she says about soluble vs Insoluble fibre is good so am tryin that and am also eliminating dairy, red meats, alcohol, caffeine, sweets, crisps. Have a look at this book, I bought it from amazon...hope this helps







x


----------

